# Marbled Polecats?



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm intrigued to know if there are any breeders or even anywhere to actually buy these critters in the world.
There seems to be a few, or were a few, for sale in the US and a couple of things come up when you search for it in Google.

But there's no direct link to information on captive breeders anywhere in the world (at least not in English).
I'm really interested in buying one but I'd rather go for captive bred.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

yes these are available ,but they have a short lifespan and are quite costly


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> yes these are available ,but they have a short lifespan and are quite costly


How short living and costly are we talking?
Also is there any way to find a breeder? If so would you be able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

They live between 6 - 8 years and cost has been £2000 - £4000 pair ,dont know any breeders


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> They live between 6 - 8 years and cost has been £2000 - £4000 pair ,dont know any breeders


Not bad, only a couple years less than ferrets really.
I've heard a lot of different quotes on prices so I'm just probably going to bide my time. There seems to be next to none at the moment :/


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm still looking for a breeder or keeper of these little guys!


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

Found :2thumb:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

aw thats cool. PICS PLEASE


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

Draco said:


> aw thats cool. PICS PLEASE


My camera will explode with the amount of pictures I'll be taking when I get them


----------



## pinktoetarantula (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for a breeder also....Rowena, Could you PM me with a contact?


----------

